# Help me generate some swing speed :(



## Edgecrusher28 (Jun 22, 2010)

First i would like to insure I'm not a cliche power hungry fool, who's only concerned with DISTANCE!! I have been playing now for over a year and have absolutely been taken over by the game. My largest concern is i can not generate any power in my golf shots, which always leaves me using woods/Hybrids on most seconds shots or approaches. I would really love to add some distance to my 7-5 Irons in hopes to leave the big clubs in the bag more often. Below is a short clip of a Driver swing for a month or so ago. Please view it and let me know where you see some serious flaws or moves i make that are killing my any potential i may develop. All input is appreciated thanks much.

In the video, my Driver swings are averaging 84MPH 

YouTube - Sissy-swing.wmv


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

First and foremost, welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your time here.

Swing speed is a biproduct of a few things coming together, not the least of which is a matter of holding the angle of your wrist cock until as late as possible in the downswing. That's not the only thing though. You can help with your weight shift, your turn and your swing plane all functioning in harmony with the wrist cock and the effort you put into the swing, not to mention, you want to have the clubhead pointing in the right direction and approaching the ball from the most effective angle for the shot at hand.

The easiest way to understand the principles of how everything comes together is to visit your local pro for a lesson or three. It's a cheap investment that will get you more immediate results than anything else.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with Dennis the best advice is to get a lesson it will return a better result then any other golf tool you buy.

Welcome to the forum as well


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Lessons from a qualified pro is the best way to go. Problem is finding a qualified pro. There are a lot of charlatans out there masquerading as swing instructors. 

My first question is what is your normal ball flight with the swing in the video? My guess is it is starting left, and then curling back to much to the right. That, or it's going straight left. If I am viewing the video correctly the club is coming from outside (the ball target line)to inside. Major power leak there if that's what's really happening.

Faster does not easily equate to farther in the golf swing. Transforming energy in the form of proper technique will send the ball farther than faster with poor energy transfer.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> Faster does not easily equate to farther in the golf swing. Transforming energy in the form of proper technique will send the ball farther than faster with poor energy transfer.


Welcome to the Golf Forum.

I would have to agree with Frog here. I've been working on my swing mechanics and I have over the last month really seen an increase in the distance I can hit the ball with all my clubs. It's actually part of the problem I'm having with my scores back-sliding in the last couple of weeks. I'm hitting farther than I intend with clubs that I couldn't hit that far with before, thus missing my target long and having to come back at it. I'm hitting my driver 250+ regularly now, an increase of 40 or more yards to my previous distance and even a little longer than when I played years ago. This is all due to swing mechanics and I'm actually making a concious effort to swing slower and smoother. I thought I had maybe increased my swing speed so when I was at the pro shop last week I took the swing stick out back, but low and behold, I'm still at 87 to 90 mph club head speed. It's really not how fast you swing, but how perfect you can make your swing, with the ability to repeat it. Good luck and let us know how you progress.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Swing Speed*

Welcome to the forum ... I am new here as well.

I checked out your video and think I can help. Your golf swing looks okay but just needs a few minor changes.

The golf swing to me looks a bit flat at the top i.e. your hands are only just above your shoulders. This creates a smaller arc of the golf swing thus less power. If you notice PGA players such as 'Justin Leonard' and 'Chad Champbell' have also very flat golf swings. Great players of course and very accurate off the tee but are not known for their distance. So try to get your hands a little higher at the top, thus produces a wider arc and therefore more power.

The only other thing I noticed was I thought you are slightly coming from outside to inside on the downswing. I used to suffer from this but rectified it but focusing on just one thing. On the downswing try letting your left arm lead the golf swing down and through the ball. Try to keep your right arm as quiet as possible. By doing this you create an inside to outside swing path and will generate more power and consistancy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Cool - another invader from Oz... 

Welcome to our little party KrudlerAce...


----------

